# Telemann's vocal works



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Could you tell me what some of your favourite vocal works by Telemann are? Are his oratorios very good? I love Telemann's orchestral music but from what I hear in the samples, the vocal works don't 'grab' me right away for some reason. His orchestral music seems to be more dramatic somehow.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the three cantatas on this CD. The performances are nice, but I wish someone like Gardiner or Herreweghe had recorded them.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of checking out the 'Tag des Gerichts' oratorio, the samples sounded pretty good.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The "_Ino_" cantata is quite good. Harnoncourt´s recording is recommendable:






Once had the opera "_Socrates_" (Hungaroton), but it was very static and was dominated by recitatives too much IMO.

He wrote passions too, but I haven´t heard them:
_St. Matthew passion_: 



_Brockes passion_: [ 



 (a somewhat striking opening, though)


----------

